
Announcing .NET 5 (Preview 4) and our journey to one .NET - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/announcing-net-5-preview-4-and-our-journey-to-one-net/
======
sebazzz
The biggest thing for a .NET developer that stands out:

> We also saw an opportunity to further simplify .NET, by removing .NET
> Standard as a concept, for .NET 5.0+. .NET Standard has played a key role in
> establishing .NET Core, by creating a bridge with .NET Framework and
> Xamarin. [..] We don’t expect to create any new netstandard versions. .NET
> Standard 2.1 will likely be the last version.

As a developer also supporting a few Web Forms apps I hope this doesn't cause
a split in the ecosystem in which more and more libraries will drop .NET
Framework support (through .NET Standard) altogether and decide only to
support .NET 5.

------
mrlonglong
Are they not going to support VisualBasic beyond .Net5 then?

